# Kula Cooler



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

westsidefly said:


> What do you guys think? Casting platform or for a striping basket? I think the SUP guys will be all over this...definitely Yeti inspired.
> 
> https://kulacooler.com/


Looks interesting, if not on the narrow side. Maybe they'll come out with some larger models if the initial model becomes popular.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Let's do the math. 5 gallon is 20 quarts for $249.99 so a cost per quart is $12.49. If the Yeti 35 is $299.99 then that is $8.57\quart. That makes this thing even more expensive than a Yeti which I did not think was possible. I like the idea and I guess they will keep making them as long as people are buying.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I like the concept, but that's crazy! Should be able to make it outta fiberglass for that price.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

csnaspuck said:


> Let's do the math. 5 gallon is 20 quarts for $249.99 so a cost per quart is $12.49. If the Yeti 35 is $299.99 then that is $8.57\quart. That makes this thing even more expensive than a Yeti which I did not think was possible. I like the idea and I guess they will keep making them as long as people are buying.


I don't think a Yeti 35 is actually a 35qt cooler...merely a misleading designation as are all their numbered coolers.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

******* Cooler.

Styrofoam lines from HD - $12.
5 Gal bucket/lid combo - $5
========================
Total $17












http://www.homedepot.com/p/Leaktite...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-203867911-_-205186907-_-N



*OR......
*
Lazy man cooler! $29 You don't even have to carry it! Just roll it along! Maybe they'll make it wit electric powered wheels so you can sit on it and ride it!!! YEEEHAHHWW!!!








http://www.walmart.com/ip/Igloo-5-Gallon-Beverage-Roller-Majestic-Blue/35264144


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Very Cool cooler yes (but overpriced), stripping basket no. Cool website though, girl with nice rear, alligator biting cooler, bearded folks... Checks all the boxes.

I def think it looks cool, as far as bucket shaped coolers are concerned, but considering SUP can be had for $400-800 you'd be looking at a cooler that costs 40-60% of your fishing platform. That would be like the average guy on here buying a 5k-15k cooler. 

Here's how I'd spend that $250

Engel 25 (really 25qts) $201.59 21motorsports 
12 yr Glenfiddich (really tasty) $35
Excedrin 24ct $6 
Arturo Fuente Short Story $5.50
Ice $2
Stripping BHaasket $2
Total $252.09 

.....so I went over $2.09, you can't put a price on being on the water, sitting on a nice cooler, sipping a single malt, smoking a cigar, stripping line into the finest repurposed laundry receptacle money can buy!!

LH


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

fishing has surpassed golf in the propaganda world.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well...
Yeti 35 $0. Given to me by my grandson. ( I'd never buy one)
Striping basket $3. (Walmart)
Bungee cords $0 ( my friend had a bunch of the ones with the ball end..perfect
Total $3


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Very Cool cooler yes (but overpriced), stripping basket no. Cool website though, girl with nice rear, alligator biting cooler, bearded folks... Checks all the boxes.
> 
> I def think it looks cool, as far as bucket shaped coolers are concerned, but considering SUP can be had for $400-800 you'd be looking at a cooler that costs 40-60% of your fishing platform. That would be like the average guy on here buying a 5k-15k cooler.
> 
> ...


You can buy the Arturo Fuente's in 2nd`s (not perfectly rolled but still smokes the same) or buy the Walgreens brand of Excedrin (same shizzit) and save your $2. But don't skimp on that Stripping BHaasket!


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

I like how the copyrighted "badass insulation". Lol


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking forward to the triangle cooler soon to drop.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Or the sphere cooler


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backwater said:


> You can buy the Arturo Fuente's in 2nd`s (not perfectly rolled but still smokes the same) or buy the Walgreens brand of Excedrin (same shizzit) and save your $2. But don't skimp on that Stripping BHaasket!


Lmao


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

itll sell for awhile because its new, overpriced and kool.
nice butt -- talk about crabz..........

who sits next to a bon fire in the summer sun ?

i bet its kula than yers


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

anytide said:


> itll sell for awhile because its new, overpriced and kool.
> nice butt -- talk about crabz..........
> 
> who sits next to a bon fire in the summer sun ?
> ...


Bingo


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

View attachment 1534

Does Ms. Tan-lines come with the cooler? If so, I'm sold.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

She's got crabs bro....well at least one.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

It's a known fact that you can't get crabs if you already have your own


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

yobata said:


> It's a known fact that you can't get crabs if you already have your own


Thank you for that enlighten words of wisdom there yobata!


----------

